

Police dispatch records for Michael Brown shooting - duncan_bayne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zta9FyoA7TU

======
SyncTheory13
Thanks for posting this... I can't believe the incident wasn't even called in.
St. Louis County asked Ferguson Police Dept about the shooting and were told
they are unaware of it.

